# Water sports at JBR



## tameriq (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello everyone both residents and nationals of sunny Dubai. 

This Is more an enquiry rather than a post, so here goes:

I have recently moved to JBR Dubai and feel like I have not yet exploited all it has to offer, or taken full advantage of it's facilities; I refer to my proximity to it's beaches. My star sign is pieces (fish) and I know I always feel better when I am this close to water. I don't want to ramble on for too long but this is want I would like to ask you all. Barring in mind a few extra details. I am not rich and no I have no inheritance, not yet thankfully. Let's face it my parents stopped supporting me 25 years ago, so I can't afford certain luxuries but this does not mean I don't want to enjoy them. "Damn my refined taste". So basically I can't really afford a lavish membership at some club or ownership of a boat or yacht. 

I do however wanna learn to windsurf. This is my question! Does anyone windsurf or know of someone that does and would not mind sharing their knowledge? Is there a place in Dubai I can maybe rent the equipment rather than buy it? I may invest in it later when I actually learn to windsurf. 

Does anyone enjoy water skiing and would like company; this I am actually good at. I am willing to share expenses, fuel, rentals etc. I am a chef by trade and can bring along some amazing snacks too. "Always a plus"

I would love to go out for a morning swim, but would like the company of someone who will enjoy it. "always better in two, you know just in case... Shark attack, cramps etc..."

Lastly I love spear fishing and have been doing that since I was 12, I am 36 now. So if anyone knows where to go or if you would like to start a spear fishing club, I am all for it. just think of the first guy that thought I wanna create a chess club, look at it now it's a bloody epidemic. 

If you have any thoughts or feel like this may be of interest then pls. give us a shout or post or whatever it is that you guys do, as long as you are kind enough to share.....

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

It's so nice reading what you posted above 
I would love to join such activity 
I don't have such experience but it sound awesome to do this 

Count me in


----------

